# Any recommendations for Jacobsen Imperial 626 idler pulleys ???



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a Jacobsen Imperial 626 Mod. 52638 - 18785. I'm looking to replace one of the idlers P/N JA344439.
I've tried all my usual sites and all I'm getting is no longer available. Has anyone replaced one lately with something other than the factory one and what did you use ??


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

Milfordpowerequipment.com shows R-729 Steel Idler Pulley IV-40 
to replace Jacobsen #325267.
It gives the pulley ID (3/8"), OD (2- 5/8") and Width (19/32").
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a replacement for part 344439 or JA344439. It fits my Imperial 626 and it's the pulley that tightens the belt and runs on the flat side of the belt so it's a flat idler.

You posted a totally different part number for I don't know what and it's a V channel pulley. How would that help ?


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry; I'm an idiot.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Usually when I need idler pulleys I take the old ones off and take them with me to the local farm stores. Tractor Supply company, Farm and Fleet or Fleet Farm where you live and find ones that match. TSC has the pulleys on the wall so it easy to do comparisons. You can always use a bushing in the bearing hole is to big. I even have taken ones I needed to both my JD dealer and NAPA store and have them matched by those places taking the measurements of the original pulleys. Bearing supply stores around here in southern WI also carry them. This will require some effort on your part but I suspect will be more successful than looking on the internet. Jacobsen is still in business in Racine and may still use a similar pulley on their current equipment. Roger


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> Sorry; I'm an idiot.


Frankly so am I am I at times.  It wouldn't be the first time I questioned someone over something I should have understood.
All in all, thanks for at least trying.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like that TractorSupply wall display idea. I don't have the old one out yet so no measurements was hoping someone had done the leg work before me and I could benefit from their effort 
One of the sources I like is Primeline on line. I can look parts up there and then go to Oreilly auto parts and check price and availability as they carry them.
Guess I'll have to dig in and get my hands dirty and pull that idler out.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

You could try these guys.
McMaster-Carr


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could I thread-jack for a moment?

It seems as though that there have been a few topics started over sourcing parts for otherwise discontinued machines or parts suppliers. 

My suggestion is could we make a sticky under the respected brand section with these sites, and maybe a brief list as to what they have to offer.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea. There seems to be quite a lot of pasts that have multiple brand uses. Sorry for the hijack.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sid said:


> Great idea. There seems to be quite a lot of pasts that have multiple brand uses. Sorry for the hijack.
> Sid



Hey, it's all good. Like I say I've exhausted my regular web sites and before I pull it and start to measure just wanted to see if anyone else already did it and had a number. 

I think a sticky with just sources for parts would be really handy too.

And I think there should be one for paint too. What is the actual color and what is close.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Hey, it's all good. Like I say I've exhausted my regular web sites and before I pull it and start to measure just wanted to see if anyone else already did it and had a number.
> 
> I think a sticky with just sources for parts would be really handy too.
> 
> And I think there should be one for paint too. What is the actual color and what is close.


Well I guess lightening can strike twice. I never thought about paint, good call.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts suppliers*

Many parts are purchased rather than made and the same parts can be on many different brands of machines. Whether an engine, a idler pulley etc, best to just measure and start looking online for a comparable; bet you'll find something that will both fit and work.


----------

